
Starcity, the Largest Co-Housing Building in the World, Is Coming to San Jose - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/06/cohousing-san-jose-room-for-rent-starcity-coliving-housing/590731/
======
masonic
I don't understand how charging "in the low $2000s" for "130- to 220-square-
foot bedroom and share a communal kitchen and living space" in _downtown San
Jose_ is a bargain.

